# Model Power 605 Steam has a stripped drive gear



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Model Power 605 Steamer. The motor runs great when power is applied. There is one problem. All the gears except the drive gear on the main axial are brass. The one on the axial has three stripped teeth in a row. When it gets to these three teeth it just free wheels. Anyone know whee to get just the needed gear? I hate to just make an otherwise fully functional engine a static display.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the same loco with a different road name here.

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/490-96723


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll begin my search. Being a Model Power, I have my doubts. Maybe I can find a "parts engine" though. There is one company that sells gears,ect. But my mind is like your engine.....gotta stripped gear. I'll post when it catches.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Aside from spendng the 37 bucks for a parts engine try their website. They do have a parts depts but you hae to e mail them.
http://store.modelpower.com/index.asp?PAGEACTION=CONTACTUS


----------

